
Introduction to tmpfs in docker - dendeer
http://www.dendeer.com/post/docker-tmpfs/
======
fpoling
If the PID file is the only thing the software writes in the Docker container
to the filesystem and that cannot disabled in the config, then using /dev/null
as the path to the file often works.

